# Cattlemen's Original BBQ Sauce



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

It's all in what you like. There are very few grocery store bought sauces I like. Sweet Baby Rays is a great one.
Try experimenting with some honey and spices in small batches and see if you like it better.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 16, 2007)

Plenty of restaurants use Cattlemans as a base for their
sauces.

You can add pineapple juice and go oriental.
Add vinegar and go Carolina-ish (use lots of vinegar)
Add honey and go Kansas City style.


----------



## Thom Emery (May 16, 2007)

Add Texas Pepper Jelly and WOW its Killer


----------



## bigwheel (May 16, 2007)

Well my old chum been making a living with a sandwich deli using Cattlemans Gold with Cattlemans Regular mixed 50/50 and  enough cheap pancake syrup to make it sweet.  The yups love it..also dont taste too bad on the smoked baloney sandwich or the brisket. His operation is hard to describe but he smokes up presmoked brisket...baloney chubs...sausage and hotlinks on a small offset each day. Large selection of cold sandwiches too.  Best ho made sandwich in town.  Dont even get me started on his firewood..ozark oak charcoal..propane etc. biggest slection of exotic yuppie beer in Tejas or that whut the Foat Woath Startlegram claimed last week. Its a very interesting place.  Now he do not have dirty books.  Thats all that missing as far as I can tell. 

bigwheel


----------



## Finney (May 16, 2007)

I answered you on the sc board....................................................
don't remember what I said though.  :roll:


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 17, 2007)

It need to be tightend up as mentioned


----------



## allie (May 17, 2007)

I have never tried many store-bought sauces at all that I haven't doctored up in some way.  Most tomato sauces, I add some ketchup to so they will be more accepting to other flavors without being overly spicy.  Then I add brown sugar, mustard, worcestershire sauce, vinegar or a sweet pickle juice, and lots of times onions that I've sweated.  I also cook them for a while until the flavors meld together.


----------



## JWJR40 (Jul 1, 2007)

The cattleman's regular is good but, the gold is better.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 1, 2007)

Some strong coffee improves most tomato based sauces.  I use two double shots of espresso when I make my basic barbecue sauce.  Or you could add three tsp of freeze-dried instant coffee to a quart.


----------

